# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Të mësojmë FRENGJISHT nga njëri tjetri ;) (2)

## helios

Salut encore  :buzeqeshje:  Comment etez-vous me cher francophones? Nous avons atteint la limite avec nos messages, quelqu'un est devenu fou avec les "chit-chat"... :pa dhembe: 

Alors? Kush fillon e më kujton pak gramatikë se kam vërtet nevojë. E filloni dot me foljet? Merci beaucoup...

----------


## Dara

Bonjour, Comment Ca va?

*Les Articles Indefinis*
*Singulier*          /              *Pluriel*

*Masculin * ----------                       * un*-etudiant     /           *des*-etudiants
*Feminin*----------                          * une*-etudiante   /        * des*-etudiantes

*Les Articles Definis*

*Singulier*         /            _Pluriel_

*Masculin*---------                           *le*-livre            /            *les*-livres
*Feminin* ---------                           *la*-chaise          /           *les*-chaises

*Masculin ou Feminin* *devant une voyelle* 
*l*'etudiant          /          *les*-etudiants        
*l*'etudiante         /        *les*-etudiantes

_A plus tard_

----------


## Dara

*Les verbes du premier groupe:*

Cherch-*er*--------    Mang-*er* -----------      Telephon-*er*
Dans-*er*-------        March-*er* ------------     Travaill-*er*
Ecout-*er*-------       Nag-*er* ------------        Trouv-*er*
Habit-*er*-------        Parl-*er*------------         Voyag-*er*
Invit-*er*--------------------------------------------         Regard-*er* 

*Je* cherch*e*  ------------Nous cherch*ons*
*Tu* cherch*es*------------Vous cherch*ez*
*Il/elle/on* cherch*e*------Ils/elles cherch*ent*

Gjate zgjedhimit te foljeve qe i perkasin Grupit te Pare, prapashtesat jane te njejta per cdo folje. Foljet e Grupit te pare jane te gjitha foljet qe ne gjuhen Franceze perfundojne me -er.

----------


## orphée

Salut Pilivesa

n'oublie pas les exceptions.

Bon courage!

----------


## lenci,

me falni por aman prisni te mesoni frengjisht nga forumi,looooooooooooooooooool

----------


## helios

Merci beaucoup "dragon-mouche" lol...si i thone frengjisht? Libellule?

Les exceptions...il sont tres important.
Po grupet e tjera me pak fjale, me cilat prapashtesa mbarojne?

Lenci, c'est seulement rappeler des principales notions, spo perpiqemi te perfeksiojme gramatiken apo shqiptimin e sakte  :buzeqeshje: 

Salut a tous

----------


## lenci,

> Merci beaucoup "dragon-mouche" lol...si i thone frengjisht? Libellule?
> 
> Les exceptions...il sont tres important.
> Po grupet e tjera me pak fjale, me cilat prapashtesa mbarojne?
> 
> Lenci, c'est seulement rappeler des principales notions, spo perpiqemi te perfeksiojme gramatiken apo shqiptimin e sakte 
> 
> Salut a tous


ok pac kurajo por pak e veshtir te mesosh keshtu,

----------


## orphée

helios promis,juré je t'écris dès que j'ai 5min

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Sa e urrej gjuhen FRENGEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Me duket sikur te gjithe vuajne me mish te huaj ne hunde*

----------


## Julie

normale ashtu duket kur se flet...ashtu me dukej dhe mua dikur por jo me.
salut tout le monde.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## FENIXI

salut a tous le français est une belle langue!
mesojeni se ju hyn ne pune ndonjehere ku i dihet.....

----------


## dibrani2006

je a :sarkastik:  ime cet languag et je parle en peux une bone teme

----------


## meinteres

Vous avez besoin d'apprendre ou bien de pratiquer la langue française? moi,je suis prêt de vous aidez.. mund t'ju ndihmoj brenda mundësive te mia... salut a tous...! studdib@yahoo.fr

----------


## DI_ANA

Bonjour A Tous....


La Langue Francaise Est Consideree Comme Une Langue Mondaine Dans Les Salons...
J.espere Que Vous Alles Tous Bien .....une Bonne Annee E Sante A Tous Le Monde...
Je Vis En France Depuis Maintenant 17 Ans Et Je Vous Propose Mon Aide Egalement....


Salut

----------


## meinteres

mund t'ju ndihmoj gjithashtu me ndihme duke iu rekomanduar adresa web qe ju ndihmojne si. p.sh : www.pomme.ualberta.ca/devoir    ne te cilen gjeni zgjedhime foljesh etj  mund tju rekomandoj gjithashtu  fjalore online française ... bonne courage! le française est vraiment une langue vivante -dhe ju hyn ne pune ,por do ca pune sigurish, tchao!

----------


## meinteres

> Bonjour A Tous....
> 
> 
> La Langue Francaise Est Consideree Comme Une Langue Mondaine Dans Les Salons...
> J.espere Que Vous Alles Tous Bien .....une Bonne Annee E Sante A Tous Le Monde...
> Je Vis En France Depuis Maintenant 17 Ans Et Je Vous Propose Mon Aide Egalement....
> 
> 
> Salut


sans dout que le volentaire est beaucoup d'important,mais nous doit saisir cela...

----------


## meinteres

lenci,tu as mille fois raison ,mais pourquoi non?
...ahhh salut

----------


## Dorontina

Bonjour a toutes et a toutes.
Moi j’aime beaucoup la langue française car c'est une langue vivante riche en mots et surtout pour te exprimer c'est importaient
en plus c’est une langue que l’on chante.
Pour apprendre le français il faut apprendre a parler (pour travailler) et apprendre a parler il faut écouter des émission , débat à la Telé et les jeux des lettre etc.
C'est importaient de apprendre a prononcer les mots, bien les articuler et après on se sente libre et pas bloqué.

Pour écriture ce plus difficile mais il y a Word qui vous aide a corriger, le français ce pas facile a écrire même si tu a fini tes étude toujours on consulte un dictionnaire.

A te ju them edhe shqip apo asht Ok ?

----------


## meinteres

comment allez-vous?
Voilà une adresse web où vous pouvez trouver un DICTIONNAIRE en ligne(online-në linjë) français-albanais et albanais-français!!: http://www.dictionaric.com/dicoalban...coalbanais.php 
ça,c'est super,non?
ou : për të zgjedhuar folje frëngjisht: www.leconjugueur.com  ,ku mund të gjeni dhe shumë gjëra të tjera të gramatikës frënge. 
ou, http://france.kosovo.free.fr  ku tek http://france.kosovo.free.fr/HTML/glossaire.htm do të gjeni një fjalor të thjeshtë,  salut à tout le monde! bonne courage!et bonne route! forca!
Për ata që studiojnë edhe anglisht: je një fjalor online-shqip-anglisht end english-albanian,midis shumë të tjerëve që ka: www.argjiro.net/fjalor/ faqe interesante është edhe www.lexilogos.com   dhe shumë të tjera që mund t'ju ndihmoj--- studdib06@yahoo.fr à bientôt!

----------


## Ektoras

Mesoni me mire gjuhen greke se ajo eshte baza e gjuheve , dhe ne shqip ka  gjithe ato fjali greke


salut!!!

----------

